# The best fake plants



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I would love to know what kind or types of plants you use that make your tank look the closest to real as possible. I think this thread could help more people than just me and save people money also. I would have put this in Aquatic Plants but since they aren't alive then it would be off topic.


----------



## geo20 (Dec 13, 2007)

i dont really think theres a specific type of fake plant to get. its really just what you think looks the best! i would think that the more real they look they better. not like those multicolored ones.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

"Natural Wonders" plants look pretty nice, and they're cheap.


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Ive owned many and I like these the best.

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod...mp;pcatid=12124


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

I have all 4 of those all floating..


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

xos said:


> I have all 4 of those all floating..
> 
> View attachment 162260


Your set up looks Mint. Nice work.

I never knew fake plants could look so nice.


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

i have luck going to hobby shops or stores that have the fake plant decoration sections can find many relistic looking plants and some of them kinda look like aquatic plants


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

xos said:


> I have all 4 of those all floating..
> 
> View attachment 162260


That looks awesome man.. I've never been satisfied with my setup fully, and i think your setup REALLY inspired me to say screw it with the whole live plant part of fish keeping for now... I get frustrated with them yanking the live plants out and chewin them up and finding all the leaves clogged in the filters. I have 2 giant logs so i might put the other actual driftwood log in there and create more space. Hmm... sounds like a project for tomorrow!


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

xos said:


> I have all 4 of those all floating..
> 
> View attachment 162260


 i made a thrad a while ago looking for huge floating plants and someone recommended the fancy plants giants. the only reason i havnt ordered yet is because i couldnt decide how many i would need and which one would look the realest and fit the amazonian theme best. IYO which one is most lifelike and how many do you think i will need to cover half the top of a 125 (3' x 18") pretty densely? very nice tank btw. im also interested to hear which smaller plants look realist. i didnt really care for any of the ones on drsfostersmith although they may look a bit better in person but i doubt it.. i think i remember someone talking about nice silk ones or something. i wouldnt mind spending a little if you cant tell they arent real.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

i have the bamboo ones, i picked them up at micheals art's and crafts store just for those people who want too check it out....


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

BlackLabel said:


> i made a thrad a while ago looking for huge floating plants and someone recommended the fancy plants giants. the only reason i havnt ordered yet is because i couldnt decide how many i would need and which one would look the realest and fit the amazonian theme best. IYO which one is most lifelike and how many do you think i will need to cover half the top of a 125 (3' x 18") pretty densely? very nice tank btw. im also interested to hear which smaller plants look realist. i didnt really care for any of the ones on drsfostersmith although they may look a bit better in person but i doubt it.. i think i remember someone talking about nice silk ones or something. i wouldnt mind spending a little if you cant tell they arent real.


They are all fancy plants giants. The Adiantum and the Tony Fern looks the best followed by the Bamboo. The Philodendron does not cover much and the Asparagus Fern is ok. All 5 cover about 80% of my tank (72x24) pretty densely. In your case.. maybe 3 would work. The Adiantum is pretty dense. They all look nice anchored down as well.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

lol, so i went to hobby lobby today and bought 4 fake plants there. My tank was looking pretty bare there for a good while.. So i placed all the new plants and yanked almost all of my old plants except for a few cuz they were on their last breath. It took awhile to do everything, but now it looks amazing IMO. 10x better than before. If my camera actually works with me this time and stays on for more than 10 seconds i'll get a quick picture of the new setup and show you the old setup


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

awaiting pics...



xos said:


> i made a thrad a while ago looking for huge floating plants and someone recommended the fancy plants giants. the only reason i havnt ordered yet is because i couldnt decide how many i would need and which one would look the realest and fit the amazonian theme best. IYO which one is most lifelike and how many do you think i will need to cover half the top of a 125 (3' x 18") pretty densely? very nice tank btw. im also interested to hear which smaller plants look realist. i didnt really care for any of the ones on drsfostersmith although they may look a bit better in person but i doubt it.. i think i remember someone talking about nice silk ones or something. i wouldnt mind spending a little if you cant tell they arent real.


They are all fancy plants giants. The Adiantum and the Tony Fern looks the best followed by the Bamboo. The Philodendron does not cover much and the Asparagus Fern is ok. All 5 cover about 80% of my tank (72x24) pretty densely. In your case.. maybe 3 would work. The Adiantum is pretty dense. They all look nice anchored down as well.
[/quote]
thanks alot. thats very helpful. im going to order one each of adiantum tony fern and bamboo after seeing your setup i like the look of different kinds!


----------



## xos (Dec 1, 2007)

so fake


----------



## blacklabel (Feb 12, 2007)

xos said:


> so fake


?????

you dont like them or what?

i think the way you have your tank setup is awesome. the whole aquarium looks real sharp.

thanks for the extra pics

the driftwood and giants together almost look like a tree or something. what are the dimensions of your tank?


----------



## Piranhoia (Sep 18, 2008)

I just went down to the petsmart and picked up two of those floating giants. I didn't realize they'd hang down as low in the water as they do! I'll have to go get another one for the coverage I intended.









Looks real nice though!


----------

